# Walking - how long from wobbly getting about to confident steps?



## Louppey

Coralie started to walk a week ago, just a few steps at first and if she's not tired she can get around quite well walking although she's still wobbly.

How long generally until she will be walking about confidently? I really want to take her out for a walk but obviously don't want her to fall flat on her face :shock:

Thanks :flower:


----------



## babyjiva

My LO took her first steps on the day she turned 9 months
then she would only take 2 at a time and got up to about 12 steps at at time 
at 10 months she was full on walking as a mode of getting around
but she was wobbley for at least a month, she was kind of wobbly for two months even but i think it is because she started so early
congrats! this is a fun time.


----------



## Louppey

That's pretty much what I thought, but wanted someone who'd been there and done that to tell me :haha:

Fab, thanks honey :D So fx I will be able to take her out for a walk around her birthday :D


----------



## CaptainMummy

Paige walked a few days after 10 months. So about 6-7 weeks ago I think. The last 2 weeks Id say she has been confident. She will walk 85% of the time, and the 15% crawling is only crawling to get up on something. 
She has been to the park a couple of times, took her today actually, and I wasnt really worried about her at all.. so not worried that I left her and ran to the other side of the park to get her buggy! 

Id say it took Paige just over a month, although she still wobbles when she tries to run or turn around fast


----------



## _Vicky_

Fynn was running around in day but he was a very late walker at 19 months so really strong already - but he still chose to crawl a lot for a month or so too. Sam wellll he only took his first steps Saturday so cant answer there lol (yes yes I do have the latest walking children I have ever heard of)


----------



## Hellodoris

It's taken E months to get confident and she's still a bit wobbly! First steps were just before her first birthday, she's now 16months and only in the past 2 weeks has she been really confident. Although this has also co-incided with her learning to stand without holding on to anything. Me thinks my lady is just a little lazy, crawling was just a bit too easy for her!


----------



## Natsku

I think it took Maria about 3-4 weeks to get more confident and much less wobbly, and another couple weeks before she stopped using her arms for balance and started walking like a toddler rather than a baby.


----------



## taylor197878

brooke took her first steps 2 days before she turned 1 but it took her another few weeks to atcually walk confinant its been the last 3-4 weeks she has i got her some nice walking shoes from clarks which helped but as soon as she walked better i had her outside she is great at walking outside can really hold her balance.

just bought her reins the other day to use cause she has now decieded its better to walk than be in her pram lol



its really sweet when they start walking i love it although makes them all grown up.


----------



## Louppey

Thanks everyone :)

It's so adorable watching her walk, but she looks like Jack Sparrow :haha: Arms everywhere and wobbly :rofl:


----------



## patch2006uk

My LO started talking steps about 8 weeks ago, but it's only this last few days he's started walking properly. He's already pretty sturdy! He's also figured out how to climb the stairs!! 

It's so sweet watching them figure out how their legs work :)


----------



## Carlyp1990

it took katie about a month to get really confident :) she runs around all the time now tho :D xx


----------



## Aunty E

Imogen was running around the same day, but she started at sixteen months or so. Teddy has been walking for a bit over a week, and is still pretty wobbly :)


----------

